# Ip Man 3



## Vajramusti (Feb 7, 2016)

Ip Man 3 is a fun movie. It is not a documentary but it is quite entertaining. Good acting by all the characters
including Donnie Yen again as Ip Man. The fight scenes are well choreographed. The last fight scene was specially good...a fight between Donnie Yen as Ip Man and another wing chun master (I wish I knew the background of that cat). The characters had a comic book quality in the best sense of the word-sharp characterizations including Mike Tyson  and an English
man as representing foreigners controlling the dark side of old Hong Kong.


----------



## wckf92 (Feb 7, 2016)

Vajramusti said:


> Ip Man 3 is a fun movie. It is not a documentary but it is quite entertaining. Good acting by all the characters
> including Donnie Yen again as Ip Man. The fight scenes are well choreographed. The last fight scene was specially good...a fight between Donnie Yen as Ip Man and another wing chun master (I wish I knew the background of that cat). The characters had a comic book quality in the best sense of the word-sharp characterizations including Mike Tyson  and an English
> man as representing foreigners controlling the dark side of old Hong Kong.



Where did you see it? Movie theater? DVD? Netflix?


----------



## Vajramusti (Feb 7, 2016)

wckf92 said:


> Where did you see it? Movie theater? DVD? Netflix?


Harkins movie theater on Priest in Tempe, Arizona


----------



## MAfreak (Feb 7, 2016)

i'm waiting for the release here in germany in april/may. i'm amazed it combines such legends like bruce lee and mike tyson in some way.
the second film was quite good. the small chinese kung fu guys against the big heavyweight western boxer in a relatively realistic way.
the first film, in my opinion, was dumb, because of the exaggerated bash of karate. one against ten, i mean come on! btw the chain punches were speed up, one can see on the guys in the background who move lightning fast when donnie yen chain punches haha.


----------



## kakkattekoi (Feb 8, 2016)

Vajramusti said:


> Ip Man 3 is a fun movie. It is not a documentary but it is quite entertaining. Good acting by all the characters
> including Donnie Yen again as Ip Man. The fight scenes are well choreographed. The last fight scene was specially good...a fight between Donnie Yen as Ip Man and another wing chun master (I wish I knew the background of that cat). The characters had a comic book quality in the best sense of the word-sharp characterizations including Mike Tyson  and an English
> man as representing foreigners controlling the dark side of old Hong Kong.



the other guy is Zhang Jin (张晋), he was also in the Grandmaster movie years ago
personally i like him more than Donnie Yen


----------



## Vajramusti (Feb 8, 2016)

kakkattekoi said:


> the other guy is Zhang Jin (张晋), he was also in the Grandmaster movie years ago
> personally i like him more than Donnie Yen


-------------------------------------------------------
Thanks for the name. Yes I thought he was good


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 14, 2016)

I was wondering if they were making a part 3 or not.  I have seen Ip Man 1 & 2 and then Ip Man: Final Fight, but that did not have Donnie Yen in it.  So I wondered if he didn't sign on or if it was just a movie all on it's own.

All three of those are on Netflix currently.


----------



## Phobius (Feb 14, 2016)

Ip Man 3 is currently out on cinemas across the world. Not yet viewable to many people, and no it is not Ip Man: Final Fight.

I am one of those currently awaiting information on how to get access to see Ip Man 3, but I guess I have to wait some more months.


----------



## geezer (Feb 15, 2016)

Phobius said:


> Ip Man 3 is currently out on cinemas across the world. Not yet viewable to many people, and no it is not Ip Man: Final Fight.
> 
> I am one of those currently awaiting information on how to get access to see Ip Man 3, but I guess I have to wait some more months.



Dunno. It ran here for a couple of weeks. I finally went to see it with a few students on Wednesday which was it's last night playing and the theatre was almost empty. It was pretty entertaining. Not as good a story line as the first one, but probably on a par with _Yip Man 2_.


----------



## CFulcanelli (Feb 18, 2016)

I watched the first two movies, they were really entertaining (the first one was better btw), and I plan to watch the third one in the next couple of days. But I want to ask, are there are any good documentaries about the real Ip Man? I'm actually interested to know more about the real historical figure.


----------



## kakkattekoi (Mar 15, 2016)

CFulcanelli said:


> I watched the first two movies, they were really entertaining (the first one was better btw), and I plan to watch the third one in the next couple of days. But I want to ask, are there are any good documentaries about the real Ip Man? I'm actually interested to know more about the real historical figure.



well there are some true in the all of the movie about ip man, but the movies left out a lot since they would avoid involving other 1st generation students of ip man.  There are some book that talks about him but you will need to do some digging to know more about the real ip man.  For example, he has another relationship during his time in HK or he was heavy opium user (read it off some books)


----------



## Steve (Mar 15, 2016)

Not a great movie.


----------



## kakkattekoi (Mar 24, 2016)

Steve said:


> Not a great movie.



Zhang Jin did great in that movie 
At some point better than Donnie Yen in my opinion

The last scene was good tho

In general, it was not a great movie 
I almost related ip man to Neo as the one in matrix .....lol


----------



## Steve (Mar 24, 2016)

Zhang Jin played the other WC guy?  Yeah, his fight scenes were good.  But the movie was really, really bad.  Excruciatingly so.  I was pretty disappointed, frankly.  Expected a lot more.


----------



## Samurai (Mar 24, 2016)

Ip Man 3 is coming to Redbox in the United States in April.  It was a good movie, but should not be taken as a DOCUMENTARY on Ip Man's life.   The fight scenes has some very real Wing Chun flavor to them.


----------



## kakkattekoi (Mar 24, 2016)

Samurai said:


> Ip Man 3 is coming to Redbox in the United States in April.  It was a good movie, but should not be taken as a DOCUMENTARY on Ip Man's life.   The fight scenes has some very real Wing Chun flavor to them.



Don't think there is one true documentary on ip man
There were books with piece and bit of information 
But it's hard to combine into a documentary I think due to the fact that he had students at his different stage of life and most of his students r not here anymore


----------

